# Enkei EV5 (Bronze) on 2012 2LT RS Blue Topaz



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

Quick rundown on the car....

2012 Cruze 2LT 6MT - Blue Topaz Metallic w/ Jet Black Leather

OEM Equipment:

RS Package
Sunroof
Pioneer Stereo
All-Season Floor Mats
Cargo Net

Installed Items:

3M 35% Tint (All Around)
PIAA Ion Crystal Fog Lights (H8)
Cobalt "Turbocharged" Emblem
LED Interior and License Plate Lights
18" Enkei EV5 Flat Bronze 
225-45-R18 Michelin Primacy MXM4

Future Items:

Defenderworx Black Bowties
Prosport Boost Gauge
Superlux (Korean) LED Tails
Undisclosed Power Adders

Wheel/Tire Comparison:

19lbs - OEM 17"
22lbs - Continental ContiProContact (225-50-R17)
Measured Total Weight: 41lbs

21lbs - 18" Enkei EV5
24lbs - Michelin Primacy MXM4 (225-45-R18)
Measured Total Weight: 42lbs
Total Based on TR Published Numbers: 46lbs

Before:

































After:

































I would appreciate feedback. 

Later.

Kevin


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

mmmm,still thinking about those wheels


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Kevin, I like it!

A few comments I would make, and these are purely my own preference and opinion. 

With a rim that bold, I'd push for a 19" if money wasn't an object. The tires also look a bit stretched, so a 235 or 245 may look a bit better. However, this will provide you with great cornering stability and the smaller footprint will have better fuel economy. 

All in all, well done. The car looks great.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

19's would have been perfect but it's looking good.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Love the rims, but I agree with X, with that rim style, it still looks small at 18". Still a good, aggressive look for the Cruze, that I like.

on the other hand, too much space between the car and the ground. Needs to be lowered :th_coolio:.


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

I would like 19"s from the style side. They however push my comfort zone for un-sprung weight and rotational mass. Plus, the Enkei doesn't come in 19".

The Sparco Assetto Gara are the only wheel that I have found that are lighter in a 18" (by only a 0.5lbs). I also don't like the slender style they provide. 

On tire size, you are correct... I am going for fuel economy and performance.... plus speedometer/mileage accuracy.

On lowering.... I have lowered many cars in the past and the Cruze has a great stance stock and provides excellent handling with the sport suspension. If I were to go all out... with braces, bushings, Koni's, and Eibachs, the car would be amazing. I however want to keep this car respectable and slightly comfortable. 

Thanks again for the comments... Keep them coming.

Kevin


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

trolololol i guess if you like the bronze ev5's thats all you man, i personally don't like them. and too big of a side wall, should have got a 40. and thanks for getting the same wheels as me ..I..-__-..I..


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

blackeco said:


> trolololol i guess if you like the bronze ev5's thats all you man, i personally don't like them. and too big of a side wall, should have got a 40. and thanks for getting the same wheels as me ..I..-__-..I..
> View attachment 5257


No problem. I really like your color combo. I like both of the wheel colors. I just preferred the bronze with the blue better.

Trololo Sing Along! - YouTube You have to love the muzak. ccasion14:


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

hahah kev, looking good man ! clean with no stickers!


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Factory wheels look a lot better to me. Probably because you have more sidewall to fill out the wheel well. If those wheels were 20s or your call was lowered it would look better.



kevjam79 said:


> Quick rundown on the car....
> 
> 2012 Cruze 2LT 6MT - Blue Topaz Metallic w/ Jet Black Leather
> 
> ...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I also agree with the rest here  19s would like nice on em, but i still like those! Good taste sir.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks good.. I think bigger rim, less tire would be better looking though.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Looks good. What are you doing with the stock wheels and tires?


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

shoot. you beat me to it. 
Looks good! Im sure its just the pics, but they look smaller than 18s!


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

Keeping the OEM wheels for winter tires.... Sorry. If I change my mind, I will let you know.

On the wheel size vs. perception, your eye perceives a larger wheel when the spoke is continuous from the hub to the tire. Even if there is a small lip at the edge... a continuous spoke will always look bigger.. Plus, changes in contrast and color will change perception as well.

EV5 wheel has three things that will affect the size perception. First, it has a substantial lip. Second, it has inset spoke termination. Third, color/contrast change. Your brain is telling you that the bronze portion is the only true wheel and it is discounting the remaining portion of the wheel. 

I really like the flat bronze/blue combo and I like the bright lip to mate with the chrome trim on the car. The perception of size does not bother me.

Thanks for the great feedback!

Kevin


----------



## onthegoyo (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks Good. I like the wheel and car color combo.


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment. I have a small update to add when I get a chance to download my camera.


----------

